# Installing an MSD blaster 2 coil



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm planning on installing an MSD blaster 2 coil (I know some of you folks run these) but have read that these can sometimes fry an ECU if not properly wired up. Can someone explain how they did their setup or post up some pics?
edit: ok fellows I just did a quick search and think that I am getting my answer but if you still want to post any info I would still like to see it


_Modified by jerrymic at 7:22 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Installing an MSD blaster 2 coil (jerrymic)*

i have it on my mk3 2.0 turbo. i had to take apart a stock coil for it to work. you need the part under the coil. mine is an OBD2 i'm not sure if the OBD1 is different or not. i also added a msd 6A ignition at the same time. 
here is a pic of my setup.








you can see the upper part of the stock coil was removed. please note that the red and black wire are conected wrong. i didnt know what was what so i just guessed. please swap the leads for it to work.
i mounted the coil behind the battery close to the MSD box. i wanted to keep the wiring to a minimun.








i hope this helps....


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

also .... if you want to add the MSD 6a ignition system you need the signal adaptor... i don't have the part number but it was only 30 bucks or so....


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (anti bling)*

thanks for the pics bling mine is an OBD2 as well so those pics should help... thanks again


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

is there anything to gain from running this??


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (ac_morris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ac_morris* »_is there anything to gain from running this??

when i added my nitrous oxide system (single fogger NOS 80 wet shot) i wanted a hotter spark and more control over the ignition. i was going to add a ignition retard so i started to install the MSD 6a ignition and blaster 2 coil. i removed the nitrous and installed a turbo system. the ignition retard didn't get installed. i believe the hotter spark and the MSD system created a smoother running car. i switched back and forth between the stock coil and the MSD. while the stock coil did work, the MSD made the car run smoother and didn't break up at higher boost levels.
*the MSD blaster 2 coil is a lot cheaper than the stock coil also. no more cracked coil housings.*


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (anti bling)*

Just take your stock coil apart and keep the module unit. Connect terminal 15 from stock module to the positive terminal on MSD and connect terminal 1 from stock module to negative terminal on MSD.
I ran one for a little bit. Definitely gave it more spark because my car idled higher and the inside of my coil wire where it connected to MSD had all types of bright green/blue corrosion starting. Was having weird problems that ended up being my TPS, but removed the MSD and put another stock coil in. Definitely noticed a major difference in idle when I took the MSD out. Car was a lot quieter and idle was smoother.


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (zero.)*

the blaster coil is installed... it sounded a lot harder in my head than it actually was... really the hardest part was drilling out the oem coil. the car does seem to idle smoother but I can't really make a valid comparision since I installed a new dist. rotor along w/ the coil. The real reason I chose this coil is because it was about 60-70 bucks cheaper than the oem unit and who knows... maybe the hotter spark will help out.
zero is exactly correct about the wiring... 1 is negative and 15 (though mine was marked 3) is positive.
bling is exactly correct too... no more plastic coil housing

_Modified by jerrymic at 3:40 PM 12-28-2007_


_Modified by jerrymic at 3:42 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## RossoVento (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (jerrymic)*

Did you install a controller box also, or just the coil?


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RossoVento)*

just the coil...


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (RossoVento)*

anyone running a plain msd or accel 12 coil? I need a new coil in my rocco and these are a little cheaper than a stock unit. Any gains at all in drivability or anything by putting one of these coils in?


----------



## RossoVento (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (jerrymic)*

Awesome, I didn't know you could do that. The search function saves me cash yet again.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know about saving a couple of bucks when you can swap the coil in 5 minutes (I can fit my hands under the raintray). It may start cracking in 50K again, but I'll just seal it up.


----------



## RossoVento (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

What I was saying was that the factory replacement part Part Number: 178-8227 is $130.00 from autozone (pepboys), a blaster II coil is only $38.30 from summit. So if the MSD coil works better, and can be mounted anywhere you like, It's a better option to just replacing the stock coil with another one. Unless your going for the stock look and don't want the MSD coil in your engine bay.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Installing an MSD blaster 2 coil (jerrymic)*

Does the OEM wire to the distributor fit on that coil?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (RossoVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RossoVento* »_What I was saying was that the factory replacement part Part Number: 178-8227 is $130.00 from autozone (pepboys), a blaster II coil is only $38.30 from summit. So if the MSD coil works better, and can be mounted anywhere you like, It's a better option to just replacing the stock coil with another one. Unless your going for the stock look and don't want the MSD coil in your engine bay.

Right. I have no need for increased performance from my coil - and it was only $69 online, so I went with the quickest option...


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Installing an MSD blaster 2 coil (mk2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2.slow* »_Does the OEM wire to the distributor fit on that coil?

Yeah, but it's a tight fit. At least mine was anyway. Also a bigger gap between the wire and coil. They sell another piece that you can put on to make sure the wire doesn't pop off.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

bump for a good post


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re:*

chk this thread too. sorry i deleted the pics from the hoster.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=784474


----------



## RossoVento (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Re: (2.0dude)*

Wow I was actually just thinking that same thing







I think the Blaster ss coil is a better fit since it was designed for OBDII ignitions. It's nice to see others have already done the legwork on this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

